# I passed!!!



## roecityryder (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi everyone I introduced myself in the meet and greet section, but in case you didn't get a chance to see it. I'm from Louisiana and i train in Fatheree Jiu Jitsu under Richard Fatheree. Just wanted to share with my fellow jiu jitsu guys that I passed my test for orange tonite. I'm happy, but as all of you know after the test comes the throws and I am really feeling them now...lol


----------



## Drac (Jun 4, 2008)

Congrats...


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 4, 2008)

Congrats and well done!


----------



## morph4me (Jun 4, 2008)

Congratulations, keep up the hard work.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 4, 2008)

Congratulation:wavey:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 4, 2008)

Congratulations on passing your test


----------



## arnisador (Jun 4, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Zeno (Jun 4, 2008)

Congratulations to you.


----------



## crushing (Jun 4, 2008)

Congratulations on passing your test!


----------



## matt.m (Aug 10, 2008)

All belt test are important.  Great job and good discipline to keep pushing forward.


----------



## jarrod (Aug 10, 2008)

well done.  i'm not familiar with fatheree jj, can you tell me about it?


----------



## stickarts (Aug 10, 2008)

Congratulations!!


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 10, 2008)

matt.m said:


> All belt test are important.  Great job and good discipline to keep pushing forward.


What Matt said.  Feeling the results of the test only make it that much sweeter.  Congrats.


----------



## RedRonin38 (Sep 3, 2008)

Gratz to you!


----------



## tko4u (Sep 5, 2008)

Congratulations, hope you continue!


----------



## Lynne (Sep 6, 2008)

Belated congratulations!


----------

